# I got burned



## jkent (Sep 25, 2017)

I bought the prewar Schwinn cycle truck off ebay. From the pictures the bike looks rough but there is rough and then there is ROUGH........ This bike is beyond ROUGH.
The frame is broke and has been re welded in several spots ( Stem, Crank Hanger, Seat post pinch area, and rear wheel stays ) 
I'll be lucky to break even on this bike and then if you add in the $200 speeding ticket I got on the way back because I was so pissed and not paying attention to the speed. I'm in the hole on this one.
I will be parting this bike out very soon. I want to see what the seller has to say through ebay first.
He had the bike on Ebay as pick up only and I had to pay through EBay.
Here are some pictures of the bike and the damage.


----------



## jkent (Sep 25, 2017)

Here are all of the pictures from ebay the seller put up.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 25, 2017)

:eek:


----------



## jkent (Sep 25, 2017)

View attachment 682353 View attachment 682354


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Joe. I agree I'm not seeing any upside to this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Sep 25, 2017)

Happens to most of us sooner than later. Sorry 4 U, bri.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 25, 2017)

I removed my saved search (prewar Schwinn) . I'm done buying junk and people shipping when they get around to it.      Know this.don't          help your situation.  That ticket would get me double mad. ( ride my bike rest of year).!!


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 25, 2017)

with some rubber epoxy that one white grip might be usable on a 60s murray middle weight..

trying for an 'upside'


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm glad I wasn't there when you picked it up. Must have been "salty"


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 25, 2017)

Couldn't you have backed out of the purchase since it was bought on eBay & the item was not as described?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 25, 2017)

Always zooooooommmmm in as much as you can. On the pics..crap
.


----------



## vincev (Sep 25, 2017)

OMG. I would definitely take this up with EBAY. If the ad didnt say anything about these welds I would think you had a legit complaint.


----------



## catfish (Sep 25, 2017)

Ouch! That does suck. But like other have said. It's happened to all of us at some point. Learn from it and move on. Or think about all the wins you had. Will on loss realy take away from them?


----------



## jkent (Sep 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Couldn't you have backed out of the purchase since it was bought on eBay & the item was not as described?




I had to pay for the bike before the seller would give me a contact number or address. He wanted to be paid for it before I picked it up.
So I paid though ebay and went the next day and picked it up. It was not a good situation when I seen the bike. I made my disappointment be known and the seller acted like he could care less. 
Not sure what ebay might do.
JKent


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 25, 2017)

jkent said:


> I had to pay for the bike before the seller would give me a contact number or address. He wanted to be paid for it before I picked it up.
> So I paid though ebay and went the next day and picked it up. It was not a good situation when I seen the bike. I made my disappointment be known and the seller acted like he could care less.
> Not sure what ebay might do.
> JKent




Did you pay with PayPal ?
I'm sorry this happened to you .


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 25, 2017)

I have never seen a bike that far gone in all my years and I have seen stuff recovered from land fills. this one is for the books!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 25, 2017)

jkent said:


> I had to pay for the bike before the seller would give me a contact number or address. He wanted to be paid for it before I picked it up.
> So I paid though ebay and went the next day and picked it up. It was not a good situation when I seen the bike. I made my disappointment be known and the seller acted like he could care less.
> Not sure what ebay might do.
> JKent



Your purchase is protected both by eBay and by PayPal. I'm pretty sure eBay can help you out. Reach out to them & see what they can do. Make those fees work for you!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 25, 2017)

in my opinion-and I think ebay/paypal would say-you should have turned around and walked away-even though you paid. take a couple pictures of the damage (that word doesn't even come close!) and walk (actually lay rubber getting away from there). when you get back-file a dispute-you would easily get your money back. taking the bike with you 'in a way' says you accept it as is( grey area here). now a return will cost more and if not careful you'll get another ticket! with a whole lot of luck-after you get your money back and if the seller comes to his senses he'll ask you to scrap the dam thing as a favor! best wishes!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 25, 2017)

You can return it for been "substantially different from description" and you will receive a full refund price. Open a case on ebay, and call them, call ebay support line and tell the story. As soon as you receive an answer from the seller (probably saying he decline accepting the return) you must escalate the case. Ship the bike when ebay tell you to do so and take pictures pre, during and post shipment (to the box and address of the guy). Get the tracking number and send it to ebay. Of course if you picked it in person, do not deliver it in person, ship it. (maybe you will have to absorb that cost). I don't know how much you paid but it it's a considerable amount, it worth doing all this procedure. I now, it's a mess but that's the only way you can get most of your money back. Ah and don't forget to left a negative feedback when you get your money back.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 25, 2017)

This is the kind of bike that you clean the dirt off use a sos pad to scale off the lose rust clear paint the bike as is,,,you my be surprised who many people will like it just as rusty bike art,,,,,,,i went 100 miles to pick up a bike,,the guy said he had a schwinn for sale,,i asked him what color is it and he said yellow,,i asked him does it have a springer on the front he said yes,,i asked him does it have a banana seat on it he said yes,,i asked him does it have a a treaded tire or a slick tire on the back he said a slick,,i asked him if it had a gear shifter / 5 speed he said yes,,,,fantastic right a lemon peeler,,only 50 bucks so i took right off to see it,,,,,when i pulled up i saw this beautiful bike waiting for me only 50 bucks has to be a lemon Krate right,,WRONG ,,,it was a 5 speed schwinn road bike,,,yes spring loaded news paper rack on the front ,,yes had a converted yellow  banana seat on it not schwinn,,yes was a 5 speed,,,had a very worn down rear tire so worn out turned into a slick,,,he did not lie he just didn't know just what i was asking lol ,,,,,i didn't even buy it lol


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 26, 2017)

It looks like it was salvaged from a ship wreck. Maybe it was. Could be worth millions!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 26, 2017)

I think it looks cool just as rusty art! If it was me and within driving distance, and cheap enough I'd just admire it.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 26, 2017)

vincev said:


> OMG. I would definitely take this up with EBAY. If the ad didnt say anything about these welds I would think you had a legit complaint.




Two of the welds are clearly visible in the pics from the listing. The one on the stem and the one where the seat tube meets the BB.
I think the bigger issue is the chain stays look like swiss cheese and there's a chunk of metal missing from the BB.


----------



## vincev (Sep 26, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Two of the welds are clearly visible in the pics from the listing. The one on the stem and the one where the seat tube meets the BB.
> I think the bigger issue is the chain stays look like swiss cheese and there's a chunk of metal missing from the BB.



I know how ya feel.I "won" a bike on sbay.The pictures were blurry and it ended up a piece of crap.


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 26, 2017)

vincev said:


> I know how ya feel.I "won" a bike on sbay.The pictures were blurry and it ended up a piece of crap.



Its happened to me a couple of times...once on a bike shipped to me and once on a bike I picked up. The bike I picked up, well, had a 3+ hour drive in it so only opportunity to get any money back was to pick up the POS bike. Live and learn, enough damage is visible in pics that you should have asked a lot of questions, I bet you will look closer at pics from now on...


----------



## Iverider (Sep 26, 2017)

Did you get that in Evansville? I don't know what photo of what part of that bike would entice anyone to bid on it.


----------



## Chopper1 (Sep 26, 2017)

EBay always sides with the buyer. Don't take no for an answer.  I'm sure you will get your money back. Good luck.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 26, 2017)

Hesitant to bring this up because I know you're sore and understandably so Joe,  but it might help someone in the future:
If an item is pick-up only and it's not as described, in poor condition, or other problem that makes you reconsider, do not take possession of it. Leave it with the seller and make the paypal/ebay claim as soon as possible.


----------



## vincev (Sep 26, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> Its happened to me a couple of times...once on a bike shipped to me and once on a bike I picked up. The bike I picked up, well, had a 3+ hour drive in it so only opportunity to get any money back was to pick up the POS bike. Live and learn, enough damage is visible in pics that you should have asked a lot of questions, I bet you will look closer at pics from now on...



Yup,and not listening to Capt.Morgan


----------



## phantom (Sep 26, 2017)

It's a tough situation. The pics you posted from the seller clearly indicate damage and repairs in several areas. I don't think the seller is required to attach a photo of every square inch of the bike, and you took it. My experience is e bay overwhelmingly sides with the seller. Good luck with it.


----------



## bikiba (Sep 26, 2017)

it'll buff out 

good luck with the return, or the refurb. Look what they did with all of those bluebirds that they brought back from the grave. A little welding, some paint, will be good as new


----------



## jkent (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm not going to make a claim on it. I slept on it last night and thought a lot about it. I feel like it was just as much my fault for not asking questions and not taking more time to look it over. It was a spur of the moment thing. Got up early and got on the cabe and ebay and seen the bike on a buy it now OBO so I made an offer on it and he came back with a counter offer and I accepted it. I then drove for over 3 hours and took possession of the bike. MY LOSS.
Live and learn.
JKent


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 26, 2017)

Yeah, no drink-shoping either...whew, bought some winners 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 27, 2017)

Bummer story! Maybe it will be a good project for someone who wants to learn to weld.


----------



## bicycle ed (Jun 2, 2018)

wonderful yard art....


----------



## Sven (Jun 3, 2018)

Looks to me as if you got the shaft twice. $200 speeding ticket...Damn , you must have been rolling! Take these guys advice make an case with ebay.


----------



## vincev (Jun 3, 2018)

I would have turned around and left it if the seller didnt say anything about the repairs but his pictures clearly show a lot of nasty welds.


----------

